
Netflix buys its first production studio complex - smaili
https://media.netflix.com/en/press-releases/netflix-announces-plans-to-open-new-u-s-production-hub-in-albuquerque
======
OptionX
Was Albuquerque chosen just for the funding or is there some other advantage?
Seems like closer to the west coast would make access to both the manpower and
services needed to the production of shows easier.

